# Reaktion auf mein Lesebrief in Freedom-BMX



## Sewer Shark (11. Januar 2003)

Na,

in der Ausgabe Nr.48 der "freedom BMX" wurde mein Lesebrief veröffentlicht.Vielleicht hat denn ja jemand gelesen,es waren nur drei Zeilen die mit :

"BMX GIBT SO VIEL UND VERLANGT SO WENIG!"       

endeten.Absender war ich (Christoph aus Sachsen).

Ich schrieb den Brief weil mir die ständigen Anfeindungen und angeblichen Benimmregeln ,welche ich bei einigen Events im BMX-Bereich,mitbekam auf den Geist gehen.

Ich habe ja auch hier im forum ab-und-zu mal meine meinung zu einigen Dingen gesagt und einige "Private Nachrichten" von Euch geben mir Recht.
Andere wiederum nicht,oder denken,daß es das was ich mache nicht gibt und ich nur an Gehirnerweichung leide.Wie zBsp.ein Leser der "Freedom BMX" (Jens,bist Du vielleicht auch hier im Forum  ?),der doch tatsächlich auf meinen Breif in der neuen Nr49 (mit genial geschriebenen Editorial!!!)antwortete.

Ihm und auch euch möchte ich hier mal beschreiben,wie ich BMXe:

Mit meinen 27 Jahren kann ich nur einen Bunnyhopp und vielleicht 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen auf´m Hinterrad fahren    und Ihr könnt mir glauben,ich sehe mich trotzdem als BMXer und habe Spaß mit meinem Rad.
Ich benutze es nämlich zum Downhill.Ich habe es umbauen lassen,so daß ich nun komplett mit V anstatt mit U-Brakes unterwegs bin.Das ging mit einer nur kurz erhältlichen serie des CrMo"Black Jack" von khe,dazu kam noch eine CrMo-Gabel mit V-Brakesockeln aus dem seltenen Flatlandlager von khe.

Und es stimmt: ich fahre mit Skischuhe die einen Kern aus Hartschale haben.Die sind robust,man knickt nicht um UND sie wärmen im Winter & bei Nässe.Und meine "Kifferklamotten" kommen von HH-Helly Hansen,nicht weil die komplette Montur so teuer ist wie ein solid-Rahmen sondern weil es eigentlich Sportklamoten für den segelsport sind mit vielen kleine Taschen & Fächern und mit einer unverwüstlichen Qualität.

Jedes Wochenende fahre ich in die Sächsische Schweiz und wie man links auf meinem Avatarbild sieht bekomme ich mein BMX in meinen Porsche,der dank Chip+Turbo auf ca.420PS kommt und eine Vmax von knapp 300km/h hat.
Die Abfahrt selbst ist nicht etwa mit Wurzeln oder so bestückt sondern es sind schnelle Passagen mit weichen und ausgedehnten Hügeln-ideal für ein kleines handliches BMX  .
Außerdem bin ich aktives Mitglied im LEGO-Club und SErvive GAmes Sammler und alles andere kann man ja auf meiner homepage über mich sehen.

Was ich also damit sagen will ist,daß man sich nicht zu sehr als BMXer einschränken lassen soll und das man keine Markenpolitik betreiben soll und das man offen für alles andere sein soll und das man jeden BMXer als BMXer entgegentretten soll und das jeder für sich selbst seine maßstäbe setzt und seine ziele im BMX Bereich und das vorallem jeder BMX so leben soll wie er möchte.

Übrigens habe ich dem staunenden Redakteur per Mail eine Antwort auf Jens´s reaktion geschrieben und ich hoffe mal das alles in Ausgabe Nr.50 ab März zu lesen sein wird...


----------



## evil_rider (11. Januar 2003)

und was wolltest du und genau mit den versteckten sachen sagen "ich habe ein porsche" "eine 150 teure jacke" u.s.w. ? das intressiert hier K-E-I-N arsch, ausser das du nun in die P-R-O-L-L ecke abgestellt wirst ! 


p.s. beim radfahren gehts nur um style, nix style = nix können, egal ob keine tricks, nur style ist wichtig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sewer Shark (11. Januar 2003)

nö,ebend nicht.
Verstehst Du, wenn mich ein BMxer sieht denkt er: mh,Angeber im porsche.  Das da aber ein BMX drin liegt sieht er nicht UND DAS ISSES.
Auch die so oft verachtete Vermarktung wird doch durch den Kauf von sogenannten BMX-Klamoten gefördert,die im übrigen teurer sind wie HH.

Und gerade die "Style-Sache",da lacht sich ja D.Mirra krank.Überleg doch mal: nur BMX ist wichtig,es darf nicht die Sportart oder Entscheidung für BMX mit einer Lebenseinstellung verwechselt werden,weißt Du wie?

nix style - nix können  ...so ein Quatsch,wenn das ein neuling liest holt er sich gleich ein fully


----------



## moth (11. Januar 2003)

also ich darf soch mal bitten!
ich kenne dich nicht, aber allein schon das was du geschrieben hast lässt mich gerade das verstärkt annehmen, was du damit nicht sagen willst: dass dun absoluter proll bist! sorry!

das interessiert hier keinen dass dein komischer oller porsche auf 300 sachen kommt und dass du HH klamotten trägst macht dich noch unsympatischer!!!!

also, was du da fürn tollen "umbau" vorgenommen hast  hab ich mir schweißen lassen... habe schon seit 3 jahren vbrakes an meinem bmxradl und musste mir dafür nicht irgendwas neues außer bremsen kaufen, aber egal. 
übrigens... extra klamotten kaufen zum biken... wenns trikots sind oder fürn winter so windstopper zeug OK, aber einfach so mal was... nenene und dann noch markensachen... ich ziehe an was ich hier halt gerade habe und das sind dann ganz bestimmt nicht irgendwelche teueren hosen oder so!!!
desweiteren frage ich mich wozu du diese skischuhe oder stiefel oder was auch immer anziehst, wenn du gerade mal nen bunny hop kannst wie du gesagt hast... dass bender schuhe braucht die stützen - einverstanden - aber ich glaube nicht dass du schon mal nen 2m drop mit deinem bmx vollbracht hast oder doch??

tut mir leid, aber dein post hier war übelst überflüssig! ...was nicht heißt dass meine antwort sinnvoller ist...

achja, mit deiner artikulation hast du dir den porsche aber sicher nicht leisten können oder???   


MFG moth


----------



## moth (11. Januar 2003)

hab mir gerade deine homepage angeschaut... naja, ich sag nichts weiter...

nur will ich dir noch mitteilen, dass ich für die neuen cantisockel, vorne und hinten gerade mal 60 Deutsche Mark bezahlt habe und nicht 1200  für irgendeinen komischen KHE rahmen hinblättern musste... 

MFG moth


----------



## evil_rider (11. Januar 2003)

evil deckt auf:


der rahmen kostet als komplett rad keine 800 !  und der lenker issn gewöhnlicher KHE SQUARE BAR   


sollte evtl. reporter werden !


----------



## moth (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *sollte evtl. reporter werden !  *



jo, bei der mountainbike rider!
das ist das richtige käseblatt für dich


----------



## evil_rider (11. Januar 2003)

dann wird schonungslos aufgedeckt....

"skandal: Kalle N. lässt kleine kinder rahmen schweißen ! folge: krumme hinterbauten und brechende rahmen"
^


----------



## Sewer Shark (11. Januar 2003)

wie ich schon Evil mitteilte war die Aussage des porsche gerade beabsichtigt um aufzuzeigen,daß es im BMX sooviele unterschliedliche charaktere bietet das einfach Toleranz gefordert ist und das die vorherrschenden Argument vom kiffenden BMXer echt überholt sind.

Die HP ist fast ein jahr alt und das da gezeigte BMX ist nicht mein aktuelles.Der Preis bezog sich auch nicht auf meines sondern auf high end bikes im allgemein und das habe ich da auch so geschrieben oder...

Nun ich habe mir schon einige reaktionen auf diesen thread gewünscht aber sicher nicht nur auf mein Auto oder HH Klamoten die mitunter dioe selbe Preisklasse haben wie die angeblichen BMX klamoten.
Wie erwähnt war das nur zur Info wie vielfälltig einzelne Fahrer auch im BMX bereich seien können,versteht Ihr???
Wie ich Evil schrieb ist das natürlich ein Square Bar aber zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es den Lenker noch nicht,einige Zeit später unter dem Namen "Stefan Geißler".

Also bitte last uns doch alle einigermaßen vernünftig bleiben auch wenn ihr vielleicht mein obriges Posting etwas mißverstanden habt ABER so war es sicher nicht von mir gemeint.


----------



## kater (11. Januar 2003)

Ich glaube, du kiffst einfach zuviel


----------



## Dresen (12. Januar 2003)

moment, einen Augenblick : 

Du fährst mit Skischuhen ??? Also ich weiß ja nicht was du unter diesem Wort verstehst, aber meine Vorstellung sieht wie im Bild aus...

Falls du so durch die Gegend eiern würdest wäre es schon ziemlich strange und abgedreht.....und nutzlos !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. Januar 2003)

sone dinger:


----------



## bluesky (13. Januar 2003)

*megarofl*

hab noch keine porsche fahrer mit HH klamotten gesehen ...
eher schon dann Ralph Lauren oder Nautica bzw. mit HH würd ich nicht rumlaufen ... ich meine das ist ja mega proletig diese zwei übergroßen H's außderm siehste damit aus wie ein michelin männchen 

hab auch noch keine porsche turbo mit chip tuning gesehen (währe auch unheimlich dämlich sowas) sag mir mal das baujahr ... nochwas 

wo opel draufsteht ist nicht porsche drin 

in diesem sinne

Engel


----------



## jesusjones (14. Januar 2003)

> wo opel draufsteht ist nicht porsche drin



 dann haben die schweine mich auch betrogen! 

@ engel

danke, der tag fängt gut an!


----------



## bluesky (14. Januar 2003)




----------



## gangstarr (23. Januar 2003)

Irgendwie bekommst du zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit.
Warum schreibst du so nen Scheiß? Komisch. Dein BMX tut mir voll leid. Du hast wahrscheinlich zu viele Videos gesehen. Und: So wie die bei Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX abgehen, geht das im wirklichen Leben nicht. Du brauchst keine Ski-Schuhe. Gönnen deinen Füßen mal ne Runde Entspannung!
Außerdem, wenn die dich ansaugen, werden die schon ihre Gründe haben. Wenn ich so nen Yeti auf BMX oder Bike sehen würde, na dann würde ich ihn auch mal nach nem Sonnenstich fragen.
Sicher gibbet verschiedene Charaktere, das ist uns schon bewusst. DU scheinst ein großes Identitätsproblem zu haben. Tut mir leid, aber da komme ich nicht drauf klar.

Kann sein, dass ich jetzt falsch liege, aber seit wann gibt es das Clichée (richtig?), dass BMXer nur kiffen oder Kifferklamotten tragen?  
Ist kiffen schlimm?  
Verblödet die Jugend?  
Sind wir schon verblödet?  

Vielen Dank, ich gebe weiter an meinen Außenreporter Evil


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (23. Januar 2003)

1.was sind kifferklamotten?
2.ich kenn echt fast keine bmxer die kiffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *1.was sind kifferklamotten?
> 2.ich kenn echt fast keine bmxer die kiffen. *




Kennst mich nett


----------



## evil_rider (23. Januar 2003)

also die meisten BMXer die cih kenne kiffen auch abund an mal einen  inkl. meiner wenigkeit !

p.s. was sind kiffer klamotten ? gekifft wird durch ALLE schichten, egal ob arm, reich, mittelstand,  und egal was fürn style ~ techno, ,schlager,  hiphop, rock etc. also kann man das so wohl net sehn !


----------



## gangstarr (23. Januar 2003)

Der hat zu viele Filme geschaut.


----------



## Ray (26. Januar 2003)

Ich zitiere wörtlich "Als Beifahrerin kommt für mich nur eine Person in Frage, die Schönheit mit Intelligenz verbindet, die Tolleranz und Ehrlichkeit nicht nur ausstrahlt..."

Intelligenz und Tolleranz braucht die holde Maid... das sag ich auch immer


----------



## Matze L.E. (1. Februar 2003)

ich schätze mit kiffer-klamotten meint er wohl baggy-style...  



> das man jeden BMXer als BMXer entgegentretten soll



was sich so alles 'bmxer' schimpft


----------



## galli (21. Februar 2003)

... und man weiß schon vorher was sie sagen.

Alle Reaktionen hier zeigen mir, daß Sewer Shark vollkommen recht hat. Und das gilt nicht nur für BMX. 
Vor allem im DDD Bereich dieses Forums sieht man immer das gleiche.

Ihr habt in ganz einfach nicht verstanden oder wollt ihn nicht verstehen. 
Ihr macht euch über ihn lustig, weil er andere Klammotten trägt, ein anderes Auto fährt als ihr, etc. 
Alles Dinge die nichts mit BMX oder Biken generell zu tun haben - seine eigentliche Aussage ignoriert ihr aber. 
Daß es nicht um Style sondern um Spaß geht.

Die Tatsache daß er die Dinge aufgezählt hat war ne gute Idee - denn ihr habt euch direkt drauf gestürzt... wie es eben zu erwarten war.

Style!   Wer definiert Style? Irgendwer macht euch was vor und ihr plapperts oder macht es nach - wie originell!

Ihr verwechselt Persönlichkeit mit Style! Es gibt eben Leute, die wollen nicht in kleinkarierte Style-NichtStyle-Schubladen gesteckt werden, weil sie einfach nur ihren Spaß haben wollen, ohne irgendwelche coolen Trends hinterzulaufen, wie ne Herde stupider Rinder und andere groß angucken, weil sie anders sind oder etwas anders machen.

Sorry, Jungs! Aber Trends werden gemacht. Entweder man läuft hinterher oder man macht sein eigenes Ding.
Genauso schwachsinnig ist dieses leidige HardCore-Denken: Huhuh wir waren zuerst da, alle die nach uns auf die Idee kommen sind doof!  *nerv*

Vielleicht kapiert ihr es ja auch irgendwann. Und wenn nicht, dann habt ihr ja wenigstens noch euren Style!

seeya
galli


----------



## ichbindergute (21. Februar 2003)

...tu mal lieber die möhrchen!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (21. Februar 2003)

@galli

irgendwie hast du ja schon recht.....


----------



## Matze L.E. (22. Februar 2003)

sehe ich nichso... er isn ganz normaler radfahrer der sein rad mitm auto transportiert. sowas soll vorkommen, ob das nu en porsche is hat nix mit dem bmxen ansich zutun, daher auch der spott


----------



## evil_rider (23. Februar 2003)

@ galli fährste BMX ? glaub net oder ? dann weiste auchnet worum es dabei geht ! BMX ist style ! aber was er mit dem rad macht ist lächerlich ! dafür gibbet MTB's !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddie (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> **megarofl*
> hab auch noch keine porsche turbo mit chip tuning gesehen (währe auch unheimlich dämlich sowas) sag mir mal das baujahr ... nochwas
> *


*

Doch doch, das gibts . Guckst du hier www.wetterauer.de, dann auf Produkte und dann oben links "auch Export Artikel anzeigen" auswählen, da müßte irgendwo der 911 Turbo sein. Die haben ein paar besonders böse Teile da, besonders der RS6 *grrrrrr* .

Gruß

Paddie



wo opel draufsteht ist nicht porsche drin 

in diesem sinne

Engel *[/QUOTE]


----------



## galli (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *@ galli fährste BMX ? glaub net oder ? dann weiste auchnet worum es dabei geht ! BMX ist style ! aber was er mit dem rad macht ist lächerlich ! dafür gibbet MTB's ! *



Ob ich BMX fahre oder nicht geht am Thema vorbei. 

Mir ist halt nicht klar, warum Du ihm vorschreiben willst, was er mit seinem Rad zu tun hat und was nicht - das ist lächerlich.
Genauso gut könnte man behaupten mit einem Dual-Bike darfst Du nur Dual-Slalom fahren, und wehe du läßt dich mit nem Downhill-Bike auf der BX-Strecke blicken!
Und wieso darf man dann überhaupt mit nem MTB auf einem BMX-Parcour  
Gibt es eigentlich die 10 BMX Gebote? Und darüber wacht die heilige BMX-Inqisition? 

seeya
galli


----------



## Chaka-Checka (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *@ galli fährste BMX ? glaub net oder ? dann weiste auchnet worum es dabei geht ! BMX ist style ! aber was er mit dem rad macht ist lächerlich ! dafür gibbet MTB's ! *




bmx ist style.. blablabla... es geht nich um style, sondern um fun! und wenn du das nich kapierst, tust mir leid...


----------



## kater (2. März 2003)

Ich verstehe beide Seiten. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen neuen Trick stehe, und mir jemand sagt, "cool, dass du ihn endlich kannst", sage ich meistens, dass es noch nicht gut war, weil das erste mal bei einem neuen Trick der Trick einfach ******** aussieht. Jesses, meine ersten 360-Xup waren hässlich 

BMX ist Style und Fun. Du stylest dein Bike und deinen Fahrstil. Ob bewusst oder nicht, ist eine andere Frage. Doch sagen wir es so:

Style ist die wichtigste Nebensache der Welt.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Style ist die wichtigste Nebensache der Welt.
> ...




So kann man es auch sehen


----------



## ]c0rn[@mtbkws (19. März 2003)

also ich glaube was unser evil´chen am anfang mit dem style meinte...  nein ich sags ma anders


wenn man vom style redet... denke ich spielen die klamotten und die frisur und die fresse vom fahrer keine rolle! sondern der style wie man faehrt! ob mit oder ohne flow... dann wie du springst! ob du brockenharte landungen machst oder sauber in die huegel eintacuhst und sowas alles! 

ich bin der meinung es is alles egal! hauptsache man hat spass!
und es ist auch scheiss egal welche klamotten ob 20, 24 oder 26 zoll! spass spielt die groesste rolle!


----------



## gangstarr (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ]c0rn[@mtbkws _
> *also ich glaube was unser evil´chen am anfang mit dem style meinte...  nein ich sags ma anders
> 
> 
> ...



Das Wort zum Mittwoch.
Der Meinung kann ich mich anschließen.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. März 2003)

also hab mir das ganze jetz  mal durchgelesen, und bin zu folgendem entschluss gekommen:

Was macht es für einen sinn, mit dem BMX downhill zu fahren?

wenn du dir ein bmx für 800  kaufst, dann willst du noch skistiefel(+100) irgendnen anderes zeug, aber was haste davon? kaufste de dirn hardtail für 500 und das alles geht besser

mir kommts so vor als müsse er dringend der bmx-kategorie beigehören, alles andere passt er an sich an, also ich mein wo is der sinn, mibm bmx bergab zu fahren, wenn man für weniger geld das ganze besser machen kann 

das ganze mibm style is so ne sache, weils ja spass machen soll, aber macht es mit dem bmx mehr spass dh zu fahren als mit nem MTB hardtail?

mensch ihr habt probleme


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (22. März 2003)

meine rede. ich mein du hast nen porsche also sicher auch genug für ein downhillrad oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrill-Seeker (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sewer Shark _
> *Na,
> 
> Editorial*



Hey danke (Ich hab zu dieser Sache mal geantwortet, aber was ist ein Editorial???
Sorry dass ich so doof bin, aber ich hab echt kein Plan...


MFG Der Tyler Der Durden


----------



## Shuft (30. März 2003)

editorial sind die worte des redaktionschefs an die leser...meist auf der ersten seite...da wird halt n bissl was erzählt, warum,wie, was, wo und blah geschrieben wird, oder einfach eine momentaufnahme des zeitgeists


scheiß notebooktastatur


----------



## evil_rider (30. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ]c0rn[@mtbkws _
> *also ich glaube was unser evil´chen am anfang mit dem style meinte...  nein ich sags ma anders
> 
> 
> ...



right ! der flow ist wichtig  aber auch bei contests merkt man.... wenn der fahrer stylisch angezogen ist und das rad style hat gibbet mehr punkte !  ist leider so, weil das gesammt konzept dann stimmiger wirkt


----------



## alex_de_luxe (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> right ! der flow ist wichtig  aber auch bei contests merkt man.... wenn der fahrer stylisch angezogen ist und das rad style hat gibbet mehr punkte !  ist leider so, weil das gesammt konzept dann stimmiger wirkt  *





Es fahren hier ja alle an Contests mit, und so spielt es eine Rolle was man trägt.  

und übrigens......stimmt gar net. Bei den Skatern wird Eric Kosten immer erst, und cool ist der nicht unbedingt angezogen.


----------



## evil_rider (31. März 2003)

skater haben auch kein style..... also kannste das eh kniggn !


----------



## alex_de_luxe (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *skater haben auch kein style..... also kannste das eh kniggn ! *





Was trägst du für schuhe?

Vans? Etnies? Globe? És?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (31. März 2003)

jetzt z.z. Etnies


----------



## alex_de_luxe (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *jetzt z.z. Etnies  *




Also dann schweig, von wegen skater haben keinen style.


----------



## evil_rider (31. März 2003)

Etnies sind wohl mit die stylischten schuhe ever !


----------



## alex_de_luxe (31. März 2003)

nene das sind die és.


aber wieso widersprichst du dir?
zuerst sagst du, skater haben keinen style und dann sowas?

etnies sind skaterschuhe, und zwar vollblut.


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (31. März 2003)

teilweise. trotzdem eine schande evil. ich fahr auch oft mit skater/bmx klamotten ich will ja nicht immer wie ein hochleistungssportler oder motocrosser ausschaun.


----------



## evil_rider (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *nene das sind die és.
> 
> 
> ...



der war gut  schonmal drann gedacht das nen paar BMXer auch sinature schuhe haben von etnies  und die meisten boarder fahren osiris,  DC etc.  biker fahren VANS, etnies etc. ! 

übrigens werden mehr biker von etnies gestopft als boarder


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (31. März 2003)

du mit deinem hässlichen anker brauchst doch gar nicht über style reden wollt ich noch sagen


----------



## evil_rider (31. März 2003)

welchen anker ?   ne flex ist doch was schönes


----------



## Mat (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *du mit deinem hässlichen anker brauchst doch gar nicht über style reden wollt ich noch sagen *


Sorry, aber die Anker-Diskussion ist schon was länger nicht mehr aktuell, da hat der evil inzwischen einsicht gezeigt .
Nebenbei: Sicher das DU mehr style als evil vorweisen kannst!? ich kann's net...und ich steh dazu!

hinweisende Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (1. April 2003)

ich hab nie behauptet das ich das kann. gehts jetzt überhaupt um gewand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wynex (1. April 2003)

man ist das ein krankes forum hier *gg


----------



## Mat (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Crankflip _
> *ich hab nie behauptet das ich das kann.*


Dann kannste evil auch schlecht dazu verdonnern, sich aus style-diskussionen raushalten zu müssen, ne?  Mit evil und Style ist das eh immer lustig, wär ja langweilig wenn er da nicht mitreden dürfte!



> gehts jetzt überhaupt um gewand?


Sagen wir mal so: wenn's nach mir gehen würde, würde die klamottenwahl eh keine rolle spielen, soll doch jeder rumrennen wie er will...aber leider gucken viel zu viele kiddies auf sowas, ausserdem kann man damit toll Geld machen -> Klamotten spielen auch auf'm bike ne (viel zu) große Rolle (Judges, Marketing, etc.).

nackt stylende Grüße,
Matthias



> _Orirginal geschrieben von Wynex:
> _*man ist das ein krankes forum hier *gg*


Jau, deshalb ist's hier ja auch so lustisch .


----------



## evil_rider (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mat _
> *
> Jau, deshalb ist's hier ja auch so lustisch . *



klamotten müssen net teuer sein  nur style müssen se haben


----------



## froh reiter (4. April 2003)

frage:
wie schaffst du mit skischuhen nen bunnyhop?   also ich fahr sowohl ski und kann nen bunnyhop, aber mit skischuhen nen bunnyhop? erstens brauch ich dafür en beweglichse fussgelenk und zweitens hat man mit hartplastik auf metall glaub ich ned sooooooo den guten grip. also erklär mir des ma.

zum anderen weiss ich ned was des für einen sinn hat, hier zu schreiben, wieviel die klamotten kosten, mit denen man radln geht und wie schnell das auto fährt

sonst, also ich seh kein problem darin, mitnem bmx dh zu fahren auch wenn man sich nen porsche leisten kann  , auch wenn ichs ned nachvollziehen kann.

allerdings kenn ich den leserbrief auch ned und bin kein xer, deswegen schau ich etz auch, dass ich hier schnell wieder wegkomm   


ride on!!!!!!!! (auf wieviel zoll auch immer, hauptsache 2 räder)


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (4. April 2003)

Ey mann, respect mit skischuhen nen bunnyhop zu machn!!! Würd ich net zambringen... abba mit nem BMX dh zu fahren?!?! bringts des wirklich?!?! Also ich fahr selbst viel BMX und ich weiß wie "schön" so ne buckelpiste sein kann......da fahr ich mit meim 17,5 kg bleiklotz (greetingz @ evil) lieber dirt, mit style höhöhö *atomrofl*...abba, hab weiterhin spaß beim dh fahrn  mim x-la, in skischuhen und in irgendwelchen teuren klamotten, was keine sau interessiert, genauso wie dein porsche 300 fährt....kauf dir lieber a gscheits auto, wie nen RS 6 odda so was und kann so nen proll grampf!!!

CYA!! DIRT RULZ


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (5. April 2003)

Dann hab ich noch was vergessn: warum lässt du dir eigentlich keine Scheibenbremsen, wie die Gustav M hinmachn??? die sind für dh optimal und am geld scheints bei dir auch nicht zu mangeln *megatomrofl*   Außerdem: was brauchst du bitte beim dh fahrn viele taschen??? da legt mer sei zeuch ins auto odda in rucksack, ansonsten gehts eh kaputt, wenns einen schmeißt! Also, ride on, CYAAAAAAAaa


----------



## froh reiter (6. April 2003)

es ist echt möglich: bunny hop geht mit skistiefeln. ich habs gestern mit 5PR!NGBRUNN3Ns kampf panzer (khe dirty harry) probiert. wir habens beide geschafft. vielleicht steig ich um   , is viel besser..... der grip ist einfach nur traumhaft   ....wie bindungen .

ride on!!!!!!!!!! (mit skistiefel )


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (6. April 2003)

@froh reiter

eeeeey, nur weil des ding schlappe 17,5 kg hat, is es noch lang ka kampfpanzer    

CYAAAA


----------

